
Show HN: HTML5 remake of Inkball (the bouncing ball game from Windows Vista) - matsz
https://matsz.dev/inkball/
======
matsz
I've written the game in TypeScript, using matter.js as the physics engine and
my own 2D renderer that renders to HTML5 <canvas>. I'm still working on the
map generation, but it works well enough for the project to be shown to the
public.

Source code is available here: [https://github.com/mat-
sz/inkball](https://github.com/mat-sz/inkball)

